# Wii #0955 - Call of Duty: World At War (Europe)



## B-Blue (Nov 8, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1567^^


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll have to play this.

Loved CoD 4 on 360,hoping this will be just as fun.


----------



## mad567 (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope it works with the B loader


----------



## U.C. 1973 (Nov 8, 2008)

great controls, good graphics e great online


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 8, 2008)

dammit!
i wish i had a wii :[
happy fragging!
*jealous*


----------



## lou_weed (Nov 8, 2008)

plays well , accept some "disc read errors" i keep getting after being killed.
does anybody get these errors too ? might it be a bad dump , or just my wii aging  ? 

thanks


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

U.C. 1973 said:
			
		

> great controls, good graphics e great online



You were actually already able to test its online gameplay?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Give us some specifics about it please. That's the area of the game I'm most curious about.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 8, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> dammit!
> i wish i had a wii :[
> happy fragging!
> *jealous*



For a game like this, you probably want it for a 360 or PS3.

I hope the vehicles don't ruin the game. I was never a fan of vehicles in FPSs (i.e. Halo)


----------



## U.C. 1973 (Nov 8, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> U.C. 1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes,i've played online.4 vs 4.zero lag,and the downgrade is accettable...sorry my bad englis,i'm italian boy


----------



## U.C. 1973 (Nov 8, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in the wii version no vehicles


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 8, 2008)

I appreciate the Wii support.. but I'm getting this one on the PC..


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 8, 2008)

Does this work on the backup loader?


----------



## florian (Nov 8, 2008)

U.C. 1973 said:
			
		

> great controls, good graphics e great online




the online not work at this time lol


----------



## U.C. 1973 (Nov 8, 2008)

florian said:
			
		

> U.C. 1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait in the room,the player will come...at the moment are bit the people who have the game...anymore i've played


----------



## lost101 (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Akion (Nov 8, 2008)

Languages?


----------



## Flawsdraw (Nov 8, 2008)

Hope this flops, loved COD4.. would of loved for them to make COD5 a much better improved game and more areas then COD4,but obvo they thought.. "Lets make the millionth WWII because they have neve done a game like that before" Boring zzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
Ghost Recon for the Wii, or at least a good Modern war game.
Oh well....


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ugh, the USA release is Nov 11th.

I think I'll wait till then.


----------



## lou_weed (Nov 8, 2008)

can anybody answer this please : 
If this game on the wii is said to use the COD4 engine , why the hell didnt they release COD4 on the wii ?


----------



## Akion (Nov 8, 2008)

lou_weed said:
			
		

> can anybody answer this please :
> If this game on the wii is said to use the COD4 engine , why the hell didnt they release COD4 on the wii ?



Because this is a "soft" CoD4 Engine. I mean, soft textures and a low number of polligons (and low quality particle effects).


----------



## Carnivean (Nov 8, 2008)

Akion said:
			
		

> lou_weed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They still could have ported the game over, they've managed it with this afterall.


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 8, 2008)

yay!!! I've been waiting for this A LONG TIME AGO


----------



## Akion (Nov 8, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> Akion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure. But, I think maybe they don't like launch a game "graphically incomplete".


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 8, 2008)

It sucks bad.

Details.

Bad Everything.

That is how it is on the Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Krazplay (Nov 8, 2008)

Someone knows if there's an offline multiplayer mode and if it's worth it ?


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 8, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> It sucks bad.
> 
> Details.
> 
> ...




Then go and s*ck your PS3/Xbox360/PC ;D


----------



## Praetor192 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is the Zombie mode available in the Wii version?

Also, backuploader compatible? There seem to be conflicting reports.


----------



## ganons (Nov 8, 2008)

zombie mode?


----------



## lou_weed (Nov 8, 2008)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> Someone knows if there's an offline multiplayer mode and if it's worth it ?


offline co-op (same screen , 2nd player is on rail shooter)


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 8, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> Hope this flops, loved COD4.. would of loved for them to make COD5 a much better improved game and more areas then COD4,but obvo they thought.. "Lets make the millionth WWII because they have neve done a game like that before" Boring zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Ghost Recon for the Wii, or at least a good Modern war game.
> Oh well....


Hasn't it already been stated that this one will be the last WWII CoD for a while?


----------



## Akion (Nov 8, 2008)

By the way, languages are *English and French *in this release.


----------



## cineman (Nov 8, 2008)

WUM says 3.1Ev2


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Nov 8, 2008)

Feeling the love for us Europeans.


----------



## mister x (Nov 8, 2008)

is online region locked (pal/ntsc severs)?


----------



## berlinka (Nov 8, 2008)

Just played the first level and it's a very cool game I think. The controls are intuitive and the graphics (for Wii standards) are pretty amazing. Especially after playing the horrible James Bond Quantum of Shit game, I had feelings of pure relief when experiencing hardly no framerate problems at all in this game.

I'm really looking forward to playing this online.


----------



## blueskies (Nov 8, 2008)

Played the demo/beta on 360, this game is awesome. I might spend my last DVDr on this if it works on NTSC. Anyone tried yet?
ooor I could wait three days.. hmm.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

U.C. 1973 said:
			
		

> yes,i've played online.4 vs 4.zero lag,and the downgrade is accettable...sorry my bad englis,i'm italian boy



What's the lobby like? Is it like MoH2 where you can create a room, filter what you want like sniper only rooms, look in a room to see who's playing and see their rankings before joining?

Or is it like James Bond where you just join and are put in a random map and have no choices whatsoever.


----------



## bbking67 (Nov 9, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> Played the demo/beta on 360, this game is awesome. I might spend my last DVDr on this if it works on NTSC. Anyone tried yet?
> ooor I could wait three days.. hmm.



Ya it works on NTSC, but brick-block it first (it contains an update that may or may not be safe).

Seems like a high quality release too... to me it feels next gen.  around the same as xbox 1 graphics, reasonably good control schema.  I have not tried online yet though.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 9, 2008)

As for online i doubt it because it can't connect to the servers since there are none.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 9, 2008)

How about the zombies, are there any?!?!


----------



## sid0101 (Nov 9, 2008)

hey guys, I am running NTSC at 3.3u and I am getting an error.  Any help?


----------



## Kusan (Nov 9, 2008)

Use Gecko OS to run it, maybe that'll do it


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 9, 2008)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> How about the zombies, are there any?!?!


Nobody can confirm it if nobody can even play it. Give it some time.


----------



## sdoc96 (Nov 9, 2008)

For the Wii, this is probably the 2nd best 1st person shooter so far IMHO (behind Metroid).
Quite polished too.  Very enjoyable.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gotta love cookin' off thost 'nades.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 9, 2008)

Akion said:
			
		

> Carnivean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Activision we're talking about, so I doubt that would be the case


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 9, 2008)

Could someone please record and upload some footage to youtube?


----------



## florian (Nov 9, 2008)

Great game for the Wii and good online mode


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 9, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Could someone please record and upload some footage to youtube?


There are some that where on IGN, if that helps:





Sadly not full screen, but there are on their own site.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 9, 2008)

yah, I've already seen all the footage so far, still no direct feed footage and they haven't shown much.


----------



## ppc_gba (Nov 9, 2008)

hey, do i need to brick block this if i want to launch it from the system menu (ntsc wii - 3.3Uv1)?
i know it has 3.1E, but it seems like it has the new weather/news channels (v3) and I'm not sure if my wii could still be damaged.


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 9, 2008)

Downloading it for my Wii right now and after this gonna download the PC version for my laptop and play it on my FullHD Flat-TV, yay that's gonna be fun!!


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Nov 9, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> As for online i doubt it because it can't connect to the servers since there are none.



I was on their servers last night. I didn't play a game because it was 3am and it stuck on waiting for 3 other players.

I couldn't pick which map I wanted to fight on, you could do this on MoH2, you could have a blast around the port with snipers only if you didn't feel like running and gunning. I couldn't see this option.

They had leaderboards for different things, there were people with 100's of kills and there was a ranking system where you start at level 1 and unlock stuff as you play.


----------



## lost101 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pkgUP9A4JPA

Still not direct video, but you get to see loading times, options menu etc.


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 9, 2008)

How many ppl can play in online modus?
is it like Counter Strike, the online modus?


----------



## djtaz (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a quick game of this last night - it was late so just a fast check on the game and i have to say i found it excellent. 
Much better than the usual Wii graphics - though still not up to xbox360 or Ps2 standards , but defo a huge congrats to the coders of this game.

It flows fast , is easy to control , its enjoyable and no glitches in the little part that i saw of it. 
I didnt try the online but ill be doing that today as this game will get some attention from me now that i have tried it.

I'd even suggest getting the original on this for anyone who has an interest in these games - its worth supporting.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks nice, I'll get this one for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The PC version is out too BTW, now just the DS version.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 9, 2008)

I just did an online match with 8 other players. It's really awesome!!! I love every bit of this game.


----------



## lost101 (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ONLINE:
> 8 Player limit per match.
> 8 Maps in total.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## soapstar (Nov 9, 2008)

I played through the first 3 chapters now, and I must say that this is a fantastic game!!
The graphics are really good for Wii, great atmosphere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's great when you walk through fields, and suddenly get ambushed by japanese guys covered in leafs and plants. Really aggresive!!

The only problem i'm having is that the game loads continualy and is making lot's of noise.
All other games i've played on my wii don't have this kind of hard loading noises.
Going to try and burn it on another disc, but does anyone else have this loading noise.

Sometimes it can't even read the disc anymore.
I eject and put it back in the Wii and I can continue.

But other then these problems it is a great game.
Must have!


----------



## Rugapand (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a wii with 3.2E, Do I need to block anything or is it just burn and play?


----------



## chromemolly (Nov 9, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Just played the first level and it's a very cool game I think. The controls are intuitive and the graphics (for Wii standards) are pretty amazing. Especially after playing the horrible* James Bond Quantum of Shit* game, I had feelings of pure relief when experiencing hardly no framerate problems at all in this game.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to playing this online.
> LOL! Now thats the real Name of the game.
> ...



I second that. Good Game, good graphics for Wii, and constantly loading noises. But thats the lack of a harddiskdrive i guess.


----------



## kedest (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems like a nice game, I've just completed the first level
Nice voice acting by Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## berlinka (Nov 9, 2008)

Online also is a blast! I played online again just yet. Sometimes it's a bit frustrating when I empty my gun on an opponent and with one single shot he just kills me instantly!!! Sadly this seems to happen a bit too often, I mean my crosshair is EXACTLY in the middle of his body and still he's got me quicker. Although I can imagine it has something to do with the type of gun. 

Still I think this is the best shooter on the Wii!

Oh and I agree that the DVD drive goes crazy in this game, but it doesn't make a really bad noise and I have not had a single error yet.


----------



## sid0101 (Nov 10, 2008)

This game is awesome...
If anyone wants to play or add me, I'm Nucken Futz


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anybody know if this works with the Perfect Shot? (ie, has zapper controls, or can be used well) 

I'm in need of a good gun game.

quick edit: I think I have all of the gun compatible games, and there certainly a mixed bag. So, just wondering if this is...


----------



## lost101 (Nov 10, 2008)

It supports Zapper.


----------



## sid0101 (Nov 10, 2008)

Dudes, use without the ZaPpEr!


----------



## soapstar (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think it wil be great playing with the zapper.
Wiimote + nunchuck plays really great!!!

Oh man, can't wait to play more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But duty is calling


----------



## Methanoid (Nov 10, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I appreciate the Wii support.. but I'm getting this one on the PC..



No online in the Reloaded release... you'll need to buy it


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2008)

Methanoid said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Online will come, no doubt about it.
I've played CoD 4 online for the past year, thanks to cracked servers.


----------



## Kryak (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice game but i have brickblocked it and i cant see fire effect (grenades explosion etc.). Anyone have same problem?


----------



## lost101 (Nov 10, 2008)

Brickblocked here. No such problems. Change your media?


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Methanoid said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's as good as CoD4.. it's totally worth the money


----------



## ZeroTm (Nov 10, 2008)

My wii is 3.2E with wiikey. Do I need to do anything special or can I just burn and play it?


----------



## Kusan (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok...here I go

Using a Wii NTSC 3.3 v1 (not the october update) and unknown modchip (i bought it pre-modded), all I had to do was:
- Download
- RegionFrii 1.21 to NTSC
- Wii brickblocker
- Burn at 2x using Memorex DVD-R
- Load Gecko OS, forced to NTSC and VIDTV patch (just in case, playing in black and white= fail)
- Play

The game is awesome, one of the best games out there for Wii, no slow downs, great action, great graphics, excellent gameplay, cool sound...everything Quantum of Shitace is not!

First awaited title= WIN
Now I wait for Tales of Symphonia 2, which is my 2nd awaited Wii title

I recommend this game if you like action games, it's totally great


----------



## sascha156 (Nov 10, 2008)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> My wii is 3.2E with wiikey. Do I need to do anything special or can I just burn and play it?



I also have 3.2E and wiikey and I didn't change the iso. Just burn it and it will work.


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 10, 2008)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> My wii is 3.2E with wiikey. Do I need to do anything special or can I just burn and play it?


all you have to do is patch it with brickblocker, burn it and enjoy it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GREAT game, online mode is so cool.


----------



## sid0101 (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone want to exchange FC's?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 10, 2008)

Does the Wii version have multiplayer mode so I can play with my friends? (Not Wi-fi, just regular multiplayer.) Cause I can't find it on the menu..


----------



## mrchew (Nov 10, 2008)

so should I buy this or should I buy the bond game.


----------



## Sharu (Nov 11, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Does the Wii version have multiplayer mode so I can play with my friends? (Not Wi-fi, just regular multiplayer.) Cause I can't find it on the menu..
> No, it doesn't. There's no offline multiplayer on this game (a shame, really).
> 
> It does have a co-op mode though (or something like that...)
> ...


The 007 game has offline multiplayer, to up 4 players. But besides that the game is much worse than COD5, in every aspect.

So I think it's better to buy Call of Duty.


----------



## mrchew (Nov 11, 2008)

Sharu said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a good online fps for wii so you would still say cod5


----------



## netsliderx (Nov 11, 2008)

This IS a release thread..........

Just dl em both.. I did and the online multiplayer works for both


----------



## motionballer (Nov 11, 2008)

netsliderx said:
			
		

> This IS a release thread..........
> 
> Just dl em both.. I did and the online multiplayer works for both



so u hav backup of call of duty? and it works with the backup launcher?


----------



## SNAKE_EYES (Nov 11, 2008)

good news, friend codes might not need to be a 2 way thing anymore.

I just added someone, and it said something along the lines of
"a friend request has been sent for approval"

SOOOOO... a friend code might only need to be entered by one person and approved by the other instead of both adding each other, which seems pretty cool to me.
If anyone wants to send me a friend request add
FC: 249275013963


----------



## mrchew (Nov 11, 2008)

netsliderx said:
			
		

> This IS a release thread..........
> 
> Just dl em both.. I did and the online multiplayer works for both


are you talking to me I said buy I don't have modded wii


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 11, 2008)

mrchew said:
			
		

> netsliderx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COD 5 is the game you have to buy if you are looking for multiplayer and thats for 2 reasons :

1.Great compain mode wich you can play it solo or 2 players, 2nd player can join and leave at any moment in the game just buy pressing one button!

2.Online mode is amazing, and it just the best online game i experienced so far on wii. 

*In term of realisation the game is superior at 007QoS in all points.



FC:537038015044


----------



## xboxinoz (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe I'm missing something as I've never played any of the Call of Duty games before but, as it was there and for the taking, figured I'd give this one a whirl... and my reaction... WTF? I don't get it... is this supposed to be good? I didn't play too far admittedly but I found it all rather dull.

Oh well, glad someone enjoys it...


----------



## netsliderx (Nov 11, 2008)

Call of Duty World at War for Wii NTSC-U works brilliantly with 0.3 loader.  Offline and Online. 

No need to buy.
Just rent and dump


----------



## Kenshin Br (Nov 11, 2008)

Akion said:
			
		

> Carnivean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they dont like to lauch a game "graphically incomplete", why they are lauching this Call of Duty 5 for Wii?

Makes no sense. LOL.


----------



## JuLomav (Nov 11, 2008)

Are controls like metroid prime?


----------



## kedest (Nov 11, 2008)

Sort of. You move with nunchuck analog stick, you aim with wiimote pointer. B trigger is shooting. C is for crouching, with Z you look through the weapon's aim pointer. A is running. Shaking nunchuck is reloading. Shaking wiimote is melee attack.
That's the standard setup, you can define your own. There also is a setup for use the wii zapper


----------



## lakhi24 (Nov 12, 2008)

do u need da new update for dis pls email me if u know


----------



## kedest (Nov 12, 2008)

The PAL version contains 3.1E update.


----------



## fldash (Nov 12, 2008)

NTSC version not out yet?


----------



## mister x (Nov 12, 2008)

fldash..
yeah, i havent seen it yet...still looking...
if i download the PAL version and make it regionfrii, will i be able to use the USA ntsc servers???


----------



## lost101 (Nov 12, 2008)

Spoiler











IGN Review


----------



## bodean (Nov 12, 2008)

mister x said:
			
		

> fldash..
> yeah, i havent seen it yet...still looking...
> if i download the PAL version and make it regionfrii, will i be able to use the USA ntsc servers???



No


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2008)

fldash said:
			
		

> NTSC version not out yet?



Kinda weird, the USA version was earlier in stores according to GameFAQs....


----------



## yus786 (Nov 12, 2008)

can this be played on pre mario galaxy wiifrii's?

cos a cousin of mine has a wii chipped with the ooold version of wiifrii and i was wondering if this needs to be patched first or cant he play it at all till he gets his wiifrii updated?

yus


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 12, 2008)

The USA version released yesterday.

I went to target for some Christmas shopping, and checked out the DS/Wii games,

They had COD5 for DS, and I did see COD5 for Wii also, in stock too...

So I don't know,


----------



## hellohey (Nov 13, 2008)

USA version has been dumped
exactly 28 minutes ago
so go find it
apparently it works online with wiigator 0.3b

btw am i allowed to tell which group dumped it?


----------



## Oreoz (Nov 13, 2008)

hellohey said:
			
		

> USA version has been dumped
> exactly 28 minutes ago
> so go find it
> apparently it works online with wiigator 0.3b
> ...



thanks for the heads up


----------

